

PE - the Portable Executable Format on Windows - Garbage
http://code.google.com/p/corkami/wiki/PE

======
niklasl
For anybody that is interested in executable formats and how they are created
and used, the manuscript of the book "Linkers & Loaders" by John Levine is
available for free (<http://norfs.sourceforge.net/linkers_and_loaders.pdf>).

------
gregschlom
But isn't the PE format already well documented by Microsoft?
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463119>

Does this site brings anything new?

~~~
Hitchhiker
Site bring anything new == Not really

But, we must be polite.. it is rare to see the word PE appear on HN ;-).

Also better err documentation available at other unorthodox sources.. as Peter
and Kris would attest to _ grin _.

------
Hitchhiker
A prize up-vote goes to the first comment on this link to tell what MZ stands
for without Google ( please be honest ;-)).

~~~
gregschlom
I had looked that up before, it stands for the initials of a guy at Microsoft
working on the DOS format. :)

~~~
Hitchhiker
Greg takes the win !

~~~
sriramk
Happens to be this gentleman <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Zbikowski>.
Though I never worked with 'Zibbo' directly, I heard several legends of him -
a lot of him centering around how he is one of the nicest people around. Which
is unusual given the time at Microsoft he did a lot of his best work in.

~~~
jjguy
Channel 9 did a great interview with him a few years ago. It was a good chance
for us non-Microsofties to see the man behind the MZ.

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Behind+The+Code/Mark-
Zbikowsk...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Behind+The+Code/Mark-Zbikowski-
From-DOS-10-to-Windows-Vista)

